# Improving Your Golf Swing



## bonidea

Learn How to go About Improving Your Golf Swing



As a golfer you are probably constantly working upon improving your golf swing because you want the perfect swing. You have probably read many books on how to do this too. However, if you do not take the information from the book and use it to actually work upon improving your golf swing you are not going to make any significant improvement.

Some Ways of Improving Your Golf Swing

Something that is very important when you are working on improving your golf swing is to improve the way in which you stand whenever you are addressing the golf ball. If you stand the wrong way then it will not matter how much effort you put into your swing you still will not make a good shot. 

Of course, whenever you are starting your back swing you do need to be comfortable and relaxed with a low center of gravity and with your hips and back working together when you turn. This will ensure that your swing is energetic and that this energy is transferred to the golf ball. In this way you will be able to improve the distance and accuracy of your drive.


Another important part of improving your golf swing occurs whenever you start to swing your golf club. At this time your body will gradually unwind allowing all of the energy that was stored in your back swing to be put into the shot, thus making your drive a lot more powerful. 

If you are able to make sure that you are on level ground and that your body is balanced whenever you do hit the ball your shot will be much more accurate. You should also be sure that between 85 to 95% of your weight is on your leading foot whenever you actually do make a shot. 

Once you have made contact with the golf ball you should be sure to follow through as smoothly as possible in order to allow your body to slow down. Make sure to keep all of your muscles relaxed throughout this entire process, as this really is an important part way in which to improve your golf swing. 

Improving your golf swing is very important whenever you want to play a good game of golf. You really should find a professional golf teacher to help you here since books and videos simply are not going to be as helpful as a real life instructor will be. 

Keep Playing Golf
Khantana


----------



## barillarogolf

Thanks for the help!
Your golf swing is such an important part of the game of golf. I will always be looking for ways to improve my swing.


----------



## Phillip Miller

thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## rotarygolf

Thanks for this information.


----------



## jamesleo629

Nice information for all golfers to improve golf swing for a perfect shot in the hole.


----------



## adam876

I am the beginner of golf sport. Recently I started playing Golf and bought golf irons from www.playgroundonline.com... Thanks for the useful info... it will helpful to improve golf swing.


----------



## edricwage

adam876 said:


> I am the beginner of golf sport. Recently I started playing Golf and bought golf irons. Thanks for the useful info... it will helpful to improve golf swing.


Good Luck to you Adam! Just keep on practicing and you will do better! : ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernie Dimeo

Thank you for sharing this useful information, it will help the beginners as well as the others too who are playing golf for such a long time.


----------



## golflover24

thanks! i appreciate it lots.


----------



## game-inglove

*First two feet of the takeaway most important - AP*

Arnold Palmer is quoted as saying that the first two feet of the takeaway is the most important part of the golf swing. If you execute the first part of the takeaway correctly you put yourself in a strong position to complete the swing, get into "the slot" and deliver a powerful blow to the golf ball; if you don't good luck!


----------



## Edgar Smith

Ball swing requires practice and determination


----------

